# My turn for a mahi



## Gamecocky (Jul 22, 2015)

So yesterday we made king steaks for lunch from the king i got yesterday and it was delicious (soak them in lemon, butter and Old bay then just grill), then for dinner we broiled the rest for fish tacos and it was awesome. Kings are incredibly good the same day, much better than just fish dip. 

Anyway today we set out offshore again, i sabikied up a hardtail and put it on a pink duster rig and other rod with a red/white yozuri crystal, meanwhile my dad had a green duster rig and a pink yozuri cyrstal lure. We trolled for about an hour up and down the beach up until we were about in 55 feet of water when we saw a nice rip/slick of clean flat blue water, probably a little more than a mile from the beach. No hits, nothing thus far. I decided to part ways with the live bait because it wasnt bringing me luck and im glad i did!

We just kinda drifted in this slick water for a few and didnt see any life, determined I took out the chum I had cut from the leftover king from yesterday and went to tossing some small chunks every 5 minutes. Meanwhile we each had two rods with a flat line and a frozen cigar minow on the end, just drifting. After abt 15 minutes my rod starts ZINGING, King on! After a few pumps of the reel i see a beautiful lit up blue mahi sky 3 feet out of the water, even better than a king, im pumped. Get him in the boat and now have caught my first mahi! I stayed at that spot for a bit longer and caught another nicer dolphin, and my dad caught a powerful bonita that pulled him around for close to 10 minutes. Gonna save that for chumming!

On the troll back in we got nothing, no kings to be seen, up until we were at 23 feet of water my yozuri get hit hard but it doesnt stick. I set back up and keep trolling and bam my duster rig is hit and another mahi in 23 feet of water! I get him in and hes the biggest of them all too. 
Even better day than yesterday, really glad we found that calm water and brought some king chum.

Need your help again with the rotation Jason


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Definitely some cool palegics hanging around in kayak range


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Awesome, much better eats than a king. I plan on chasing a few on Monday


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You can sauté the Mahi in butter and ole bay in a pan and it will taste like crab meat. Delicious


----------



## Gamecocky (Jul 22, 2015)

yah i was not expecting the dolphin to be here yet, I seem to remember it being late july-august when they arrived last year


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Good report and beautiful fish...I don't know what it is but the pelagic action around Navarre seems to be way better than Destin this year

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Awesome day! I tried for weeks last year for a Mahi never got one from the yak. Looks like I'll be at it again soon! Nice Job


----------



## tdugas2 (Jul 1, 2016)

Anyone fishing Pensacola area sat or Sunday that wants to meet up and go? Let me know


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great catch and better eats! Was this Navarre or Pensacola?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful mahi. The colors on it are vibrant. Also, an excellent tasting fish.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Mahi - thanks for the report


----------

